

The Side-Project Considered as a Necessity - exratione
http://www.exratione.com/2011/03/the-side-project-considered-as-a-necessity.php

======
mooism2
You may wish to revisit your blog template at some point ---
<http://i.imgur.com/kUngf.png> \--- although it displays fine when I full
screen the window.

